# Hello from Chicago!



## Dima (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi! 

I'm new member here and 100% new to the sport. Love this forum, browsing it second day and found a ton of interesting stuff. 

I post a question about "Bear Claw" bow on the "General..." forum, and my question went to the second page in a couple of hours without answer :secret:. Great for the forum, lot of users, but what is a good way to get answer? 

Please help...


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT. I posted a question too and had several lookers but no answers either. Good luck either way though.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Dima. Have fun here.  Bump your thread to the top again.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## upser (Jun 14, 2009)

i'm new as well. welcome I live in springfield il. do you have a bow yet??


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT
and bump your question back to the top


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here :shade:


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

:welcomesign: to AT
from Missouri.


----------

